# Mirror's edge error



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

Hi.. i Installed mirror's edge and there seems to be an error after the splash screen at the start... It has an error .. IDK what caused it..


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

What type of error does it show?


----------



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

i dont know.. it has debug.. app error..


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

please post your full PC specs
CPU
Video Card
RAM
Motherboard
PSU


----------



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

CPU - e7300 core 2 duo @2.66Ghz
Video Card - Nvidia Geforce 9500 GT
RAM - 2GB of RAM
Motherboard - P5N73-AM ASUS
PSU - what is this? i think AVR


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to take a screenshot of the error when it occurs and post it here
make sure that you have the latest drivers for your video card and the latest directx 9.0c you can get them both from my signature


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Please take a screenshot when it shows the error and post it here so we can solve your problem..


----------



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)




----------



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

here is the screen shot

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=158965&id=100000014277668

and this

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...58966&id=100000014277668&fbid=105794319431043


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your screenshots are only visble to Facebook members who are logged in. Use an image hosting site like ImageShack or PhotoBucket, or add them as attachments to your next reply.

Are all your device drivers and DirectX up to date? Have you installed XP service pack 3? Do you get error messages with any other games?


----------



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

http://s492.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=11040_105794316097710_1000000142-1.jpg




http://s492.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=11040_105794319431043_1000000142-1.jpg


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

On the second error message could you please click on the link that says "To view technical information about the report click here". Then take a screenshot of the error details for us.
Also, try not to shrink the image down so much, it makes it very difficult to read.


----------



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

here it is. sorry

http://s492.photobucket.com/albums/rr282/deyrnizeshed/?action=view&current=untitled.jpg


----------

